# Self portrait



## Big Mike (Apr 18, 2006)

This is me out on the job.  Two points if anyone can correctly identify the red piece of equipment.


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 18, 2006)

looks to me like it's a typical red tank with corresponding tube attached


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 18, 2006)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> looks to me like it's a typical red tank with corresponding tube attached


 
Stole the words right out of my mouth. In all honesty I have no idea.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 19, 2006)

Nobody else?

It's a Poorboy Degasser.  It helps to remove gas & vapors from the fluid they use while drilling for oil/gas...the fluid is commonly called MUD.


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 19, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Nobody else?
> 
> It's a Poorboy Degasser.  It helps to remove gas & vapors from the fluid they use while drilling for oil/gas...the fluid is commonly called MUD.


That was going to be my next guess....



:hertz:


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 19, 2006)

Easy to say so now, eh? Chris? When the answer's been given 
Nah, 'tis ok, I believe you would have known.
I wouldn't.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 19, 2006)

You're from Texas...you should know all about oil rigs....right?


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 19, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> You're from Texas...you should know all about oil rigs....right?


Texas is pretty big buddy... lol 

it's about a 4 hour drive the the nearest oil rig that I know of...


----------

